# Attention all those interseted in a Clumber Park Meet



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I have spoken with staff at Clumber Park and any weekend is available and the park opens daily at 1030, car parking is £5.50 unless you are a National Trust Member then its free. I asked about organised events with regards to liability and they advised me that this would not be required because our estimated numbers are well below. 
So guys who's up for it? lets just brain storm some dates and any other idea's and have a get together


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We'd love to come if we can.......with all 5 'poos


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm up for a meet and will come if I can just dont know my shifts at the moment but if I'm off we'll be there x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We'd love to come if we can.......with all 5 'poos


Hey Julia & Stephen
That's just great!! 7 poo's already Mick


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes please - any weekend apart from 24/25th September but if weekend will probably have children with me! {will have to keep them away from Julia and Stephen as they want more poos}
x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

OOh yes I prob might be able to make it too


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes hands and paws up for us


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Here are three Sundays in Sept 11/18 or 25 lets try to narrow it down Mick


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I can do them all x x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

11th is Bella and Molly2's selection day but 18 or 25th is good for us.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Any Sunday is ok for us.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

The Harcourts are up for it ,Buddy cant wait hes jumping for joy !!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok!.... we are upto 14 Cockapoo's 7 sets of owner's. One or two of us have said some dates are out but nobody has yet said that they could'nt make it on Sunday 18th Sept, sooooo, how would the 18th be with everyone?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

18th is good for us


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

18th ok for us


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

18th is already in the diary :jumping:


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you count us in too please.
Clumber not too many miles away for us so would love to meet more cockapoos and owners. :yo:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

karenann1964 said:


> Can you count us in too please.
> Clumber not too many miles away for us so would love to meet more cockapoos and owners. :yo:


Your in Karen look forward to meeting you and Poppy


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok Everyone
Here's a quick update of those confirmed so far....

JukeeDoodles + Buzz, YumYum, Woody2, Woodetta & ???
Donna & Family + Buddy
Mick & Jeannette + Milo & Alfie
Cockerpoo61 + 2 Poo's
Karen(wilfiboy) + 2 Poo's
Karen(Karenann1964) + Poppy
Nadine + Treacle
Sarahjo + Eddie

So come on guys we don't want to leave it at 13 Poo's could be unlucky
That's great 15 now with a probable 2 more


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I might ask my cousin to come along with his poo ,will see what i can do dx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes please for Treacle and Nadine


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Yes please for Treacle and Nadine


Hi Nadine 
You and Treacle are on the list


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooohhhhhh Just seen this!!!!

I can make the 18th :XD:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Ooohhhhhh Just seen this!!!!
> 
> I can make the 18th :XD:


Welcome Sarahjo look forward to meeting you on the 18th Michael


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Count us in...Tiffin is cockahoop about it!
Joanne, John,Caleb,Jared and Gabriel xx


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a thought? What time are you thinking? Can only make afternoon as boys have football commitments in the morning. 
j x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

chime101 said:


> Just a thought? What time are you thinking? Can only make afternoon as boys have football commitments in the morning.
> j x


Hi Guys
Well we have not arranged a meet time yet but the park opens around 10.30. People have work to do first thing then travel so I was thinking around lunch time maybe a little later. Most of the Cockapoo's are puppies so the walk around will have to be monitored for there needs. I'm sure we really just want to see them all running around together so we can all chat take pictures and compare notes and stories of what our puppies have been upto
So if everyone can start letting me know what sort of time would be best I will try to coordinate a suitable a meet time
We are now upto 17 Cockapoo's: with one or two still to confirm so it will be great to see all these guys and girls running around together


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will go with the flow... we did nt walk anywhere surprisingly at Roundhay the dogs all just ran around playing or fetching balls... just one big comfy cockapoo huddle... with everyone trying to tell which dog belonged to whom x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree Karen I think this will be much the same


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anytime fine with us as we are only 45 minutes away


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We're not far away either but after lunch would probably be better for us as I think Graham would secretly like to go but is away on Saturday so won't be home until mid morning on Sunday.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Only just caught this thread, and we are away that weekend  Have a great time - maybe we will catch the next one.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Have to be mad, especially as we are at the St Albans meet-up the Sunday before (we obviously don't have a life now other than a cockapoo one!), but we have nothing else planned so what's a 4 hour return car journey with a young pup, when it means meeting up with all of you guys??!!!!

For now (until common sense kicks in!), count us in .

Harri, Mr Harri, Luna and boys x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for you Harri..... it'll be lovely to see so many JD 11's and for you all to meet up and compare x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Have to be mad, especially as we are at the St Albans meet-up the Sunday before (we obviously don't have a life now other than a cockapoo one!), but we have nothing else planned so what's a 4 hour return car journey with a young pup, when it means meeting up with all of you guys??!!!!
> 
> For now (until common sense kicks in!), count us in .
> 
> Harri, Mr Harri, Luna and boys x




Excellent you know it makes sense Harri look forward to seeing you all and of course the lovely Luna


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Have to be mad, especially as we are at the St Albans meet-up the Sunday before (we obviously don't have a life now other than a cockapoo one!), but we have nothing else planned so what's a 4 hour return car journey with a young pup, when it means meeting up with all of you guys??!!!!
> 
> For now (until common sense kicks in!), count us in .
> 
> Harri, Mr Harri, Luna and boys x


It's cool, some nice man put in the A1 there so you can go straight there.  well almost xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> It's cool, some nice man put in the A1 there so you can go straight there.  well almost xx


I have to admit it was knowing we could take the A1 almost the whole way there that swung it for us. Very thoughtful of someone  x


----------



## judithg (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like we will come to see all your lovely Cockapoos and maybe have some questions answered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

judithg said:


> Looks like we will come to see all your lovely Cockapoos and maybe have some questions answered. Looking forward to it.


Hi Judith
I take it you dont have a poo yet? We look forward to seeing you Mick


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

judithg said:


> Looks like we will come to see all your lovely Cockapoos and maybe have some questions answered. Looking forward to it.


Hi Judith. We did exactly that - we went to a cockapoo meet near Watford on Fathers Day, but without a poo. It was lovely to meet lots of people on this forum, and to meet their poos! And to see the difference in sizes that they all are! They are all so different! But it certainly confirmed that a cockapoo was the right dog for us. 

So looking forward to seeing you there and answering any questions you may have.

Harri x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Stanley would love to meet you all and Clumber Park isn't too far away. Are non cockapoos welcome as Murphy would hate to miss out?
Thanks for organising this- Can't wait!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Missgvus said:


> Stanley would love to meet you all and Clumber Park isn't too far away. Are non cockapoos welcome as Murphy would hate to miss out?
> Thanks for organising this- Can't wait!


No that's great bring them both look forward to meeting you Stanley and Murphy


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Well we are going to check out Clumber this weekend so as we can let people know where we can meet, park etc plus any more useful information we think we might come across
PS At the last count we are now at 21 Cockapoo's


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just posted on different thread - looked at Google maps, it's only 4 hours down the A1 for us too, I'm very tempted ..... could I make a late call? What time are you planning to meet?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Just posted on different thread - looked at Google maps, it's only 4 hours down the A1 for us too, I'm very tempted ..... could I make a late call? What time are you planning to meet?


We've not really set a time yet but it will be around 1pm onwards and yes yes you are very welcome


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you, it would be so nice to meet everyone, and see how all those pups have grown. Izzy would love it, and she's very happy in the car  Only thing is, I will cry... I always cry


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll bring tissues if you bring Izzy


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone
Just back from a wet trip to Clumber Milo, Alfie and Barney(JD Puppy) had a great time running around getting absolutely filthy but how they enjoyed it Anyway we had a good look around and plenty of open spaces for a mass Cockerpoo run around, it would be better not to go into main car park as this seems to get very busy there is a car parking area just before you arrive at main car park its grass and opens out onto a large open space with loads of tracks off to explore Just off to the right of this is a picnic area with tables chairs and benches and a small kiosk where you can get some refreshments and there's a set of toilets very close bye Also a nice area for some group photo's hint hint Stephen We arrived today around 12.15pm and it didn't seem to busy but I did notice on the 18th there's a food fair on so I suspect it will be a little busier but there's so much room I cant see us having to many problems. We are now up to 22 Cockapoo's 23 if AliSJ and Izzy make the trek I did not take any photo's today whilst there as I took my son's all singing and dancing camera and I couldn't work out how to switch it on however I took some of Alfie & Milo after their bath...enjoy 
PS as you can see from 1 photo Milo was a little fruity:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Mick and Jeanette that's brilliant. Sounds a fab venue. Can't wait to see your little chappies again. 

Ali SJ - wow I'm so impressed that you're even thinking of coming!! I thought we were a tiny weeny bit mad!!!! All for the love of a cockapoo!! Well it would be really lovely to see you and Izzy . 

See you all in two weeks!

Harri x

Ps love the photos by the way Mick & Jeanette!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to see .....
It should only take 4 hours, we live on the A1 ( in't cardboard box ... )


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you Michael for your recce and finding out the best place to meet up. Can't wait to come along with Stanley. I wonder if 23 cockapoos in one park is a Guiness world record? ) Perhaps we could start one!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

hhmmmmmm quite tempted to join you all...I was going to go to Loughboough afterall and this is only a tinsy-winsy bit further  If it were my weekend without the kids I definitely would! Not sure whether it's too far for the kids for such a short time? Who else is bringing kids? Mine are 7 and 3. Think they would enjoy it if there were other kids to play with when they get there. 

Clare & Obi
x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> hhmmmmmm quite tempted to join you all...I was going to go to Loughboough afterall and this is only a tinsy-winsy bit further  If it were my weekend without the kids I definitely would! Not sure whether it's too far for the kids for such a short time? Who else is bringing kids? Mine are 7 and 3. Think they would enjoy it if there were other kids to play with when they get there.
> 
> Clare & Obi
> x


Hi Clare
I think there will be a few kids there no only kidding I'm sure Harri Sharples will have her kids and without going back over the thread I remember others saying they would be bringing the kids some have said they can't make it til later because the kids have things on in the morning and they want to come This meet will not be a child free zone hey! I'll be there Michael


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

i will have my two - Georgina is 10 going on 20 and Fraser is just 9 going back to 4!!!!
My children are very excited - they are huge cockapoo fans x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Our two children will be there age 12 and 10, thats if the 12 year old can leave his Xbox!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

My daughters going (she's 19), does she count?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Argh I so wish I lived nearer! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Clare when we went to Leeds the kids loved playing with all the pups, they have a great time, would love to meet Obi x x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes my two are going - 9 (nearly) and 4. They would NEVER forgive us if we went without them!!!!

You must come!!!

Harri x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Must be crazy like you Harri to drive that far but...OK count us in! If my kids are tired and moody I'll just have to loose them in the park..lol


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Must be crazy like you Harri to drive that far but...OK count us in! If my kids are tired and moody I'll just have to loose them in the park..lol


Well done Clare you know it makes sense


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Must be crazy like you Harri to drive that far but...OK count us in! If my kids are tired and moody I'll just have to loose them in the park..lol


YEAH!!!!! We are all cockapoo crazy!!!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

oh my goodness - I will never remember names and dogs names and kids names - shall we wear a name badge?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ciara, 13, will be with me (assuming I do come)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm going to see .....
> It should only take 4 hours, we live on the A1 ( in't cardboard box ... )


Wonder if you'll bring any of your famous scones (hint hint)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe ......


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ciara, 13, will be with me (assuming I do come)


Oh yes, please do try! Would love to meet you and Izzy and we're so far away from each other that this might be the only opportunity!!! Oh and if you forget the scones, I'll send you back to get them :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Name badges sound good, so do scones..... sun would be good ,starting praying now x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Name badges sound good, so do scones..... sun would be good ,starting praying now x


Hi Karen
I'll do the praying for good weather hopefully Ali will do the scones we just need someone with a Blue Peter Badge to make the name tags


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Paranoia has set in - you just love me for my scones


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll do badges if everyones happy with a sticky label and nothing too elaborate x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Paranoia has set in - you just love me for my scones


Thats without even tasting them


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My two are coming Mia(9) Jake (12)
Ali we dont just love you for your scones.....you do some other lovely cakes lol
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Suggestion for Name badge - your name & underneath dogs name and age? 
Can we all produce our own label save the workload - I am happy to produce anyones who hasn't got the facility to make their own!

Although don't bank on me - not sure if Treacle is coming into season - she is showing some signs but have a vets appointment before then so will get her checked - we don't want a cockapoo Lovefest!:love-eyes:


----------



## judithg (Aug 29, 2011)

We won't be coming after all. Have decided a puppy is not for us at the moment and as adult cockapoos are not to be found we are going to have a rescued Labrador instead. I have loved learning about Cockapoos and meeting a few of you! Maybe in the future?? Have a lovely day.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

So so so want to come!!!!! We are in London visiting family ...poo Would have been so nice to have met all my cockapoo chums and their poo's oh well maybe in October if we get a move on with dates for North Norfolk...Wells Beach!....Have a fabulous day everybody x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

pixie said:


> So so so want to come!!!!! We are in London visiting family ...poo Would have been so nice to have met all my cockapoo chums and their poo's oh well maybe in October if we get a move on with dates for North Norfolk...Wells Beach!....Have a fabulous day everybody x


Yes must get this in the diary!! We're already getting booked up and as we're greedy we would like to attend this event too!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We're planning one for Scotland Harri...


----------

